# eclipse - about:blank wurde nicht gefunden



## redbomber (28. Jul 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich werde noch wahnsinnig. Ich brauche eure Hilfe.

Seid einer weile (ohne dass ich bewusst etwa geändert hätte), habe ich ein Problem mit meinem eclipse.

Es gibt doch die Möglichkeit mit der Maus uber eine Methode oder ein Objekt zu gehen, woraufhin ein Tooltip angezeigt wird.
Darin befindet sich dann immer die Beschreibung.

Wieso auch immer, funktioniert das bei mir nicht mehr, es kommt erst mal nichts und dann öffnet sich ein Fenster (siehe Anhang 01):

"about:blank" wurde nicht gefunden. Stellen sie sicher dass der Pfad bzw. die Internetadresse richtig sind.

Und daraufhin wird das gewohnte Tooltip - aber leer - angezeigt (siehe Anhang 02).

Das gleich passiert bei der "auto-vervollständigung", also wenn man objekt.get... eingibt und alle Methoden angezeigt bekommt, welche mit diesen Buchstaben anfangen. Mir wird zwar die Liste aller möglichen Methoden auf dem Objekt angezeigt, aber das verschwindet sofort, da ein Fenster kurz aufpoppt und gleich wieder verschwindet (vermutlich das gleiche Fenster mit der about:blank-Meldung) 


Ich habe eclipse neu runtergeladen, neue Workspaces angelegt, die Projekteingenschaften alle durchgeschaut und auch eine neue jre eingebunden...nichts hat geholfen!
Was ist das für ein mist??

Habt ihr mir einen Tipp? Wie kann ich alle Einstellungen von eclipse löschen? Wo befinden sich alle eingestellten setting? Neu installiert hab ich es ja, aber das Problem besteht immernoch. Wenn der Fehler von einer falschen Einstellung kommt, müsste der dann ja weg sein.
Kann das ganze irgendwie an einer falsch eingebundenen lib liegen? 

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jul 2010)

Vielleicht ist irgendwas an deinem Internet Exploder kaputt?


----------



## redbomber (29. Jul 2010)

aber wieso wird dieser überhaupt von eclipse aus aufgerufen wenn ich mit der Maus über eine Methode/Objekt gehe?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jul 2010)

Weil das alles HTML ist und auf Windows Systemen der IE als Rendering Engine für HTML dient.


----------



## redbomber (30. Jul 2010)

Es hat geklappt.
Tausend Dank!!! Das hat mich wirklich viel Nerven und Zeit gekostet!
Jetzt geht endlich wieder alles, also lags nur am IE.


----------

